# Horse lover we need your help!



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Just one of the many images of the horses over there at the moment, this one llooks reasonably healthy compared to some of that have gaping sores and rope tied through their flesh, below.....


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

those people are savages and treat people as bad or worse, just not alot of good you are gonna do, not to mention you are probably just scamming for money. We have plenty of horses and people in our own country that need help. We dont need to be wasting resources on Arabs that pretty much hate us.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow that was really rude 0_0 I liked you on facebook, not much I can do =) But at least it's small. Good luck out there.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> those people are savages and treat people as bad or worse, just not alot of good you are gonna do, not to mention you are probably just scamming for money. We have plenty of horses and people in our own country that need help. We dont need to be wasting resources on Arabs that pretty much hate us.


 
Uh, i'm with Joe.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would be much more interested in helping save the Christian HUMANS that are being murdered because of thier religion.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow judgmental much eh? Don't you even care about saving the horses no matter what the people are like?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Being judgemental (using judgement) is what adults do to determine if A) This effort is legitimate and not a scam and B) That it will do any good and C) If this is the best use of our limited resources.

I won't donate to any animal charity until there are no hungry or sick or otherwise afflicted people in the world.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

mmkay.. Your opinion I guess =)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wild, while I admire what you're attempting to do, I can't help but think these people aren't_ deliberately_ abusing their animals so much as they don't have the money or resources available to care for them properly.

They and their children are starving, and many of them live in the streets or hovels where we wouldn't put a pig. Plus, they don't think of their animals the way rich countries like Canada, the US, and the UK do; they're not _pets_, they're a means to an end, and have to help earn a living for their owners.

As long as you can provide medical care, tack, and horse feed for free, I'm sure these folks would be happy to accept them. The problem is after you're gone, they'll HAVE to go back to their old ways simply because they don't have the money.

It's not quite as simple as providing them with information; they need long term help that they're just not able to get.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, that's a ****ty situation. Of course we all feel bad for the horses. I won't donate though; I have my own to care for. As sad as it is, if someone else keeps fixing their problems, the conditions will never improve for these horses. Don't they have any sort of animal cops over there? That would be the best way to go.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, them Arabs won't ever get a dime of my money. I have nothing against specific people from the middle east that I have met and found to be nice. These same individual people hate the political and religious crap that is going on. So, in general, they can fight their own battles in their own country and stay away from me, as I will stay away from them.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OH, and yes, unfortunately then this translates to I won't help their animals because I'd be throwing money down the proverbial toilet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> Yup, them Arabs won't ever get a dime of my money. I have nothing against specific people from the middle east that I have met and found to be nice. These same individual people hate the political and religious crap that is going on. So, in general, they can fight their own battles in their own country and stay away from me, as I will stay away from them.


****
I thought you were talking about MY horses. I was mightly confused for a second!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Sad situation. It is unfortunate that some people EVERYWHERE treat their horses like this. Can't really believe all the negative feedback. I'm sure a simple "can't help out" would have been as effective...


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

mystykat said:


> Sad situation. It is unfortunate that some people EVERYWHERE treat their horses like this. Can't really believe all the negative feedback. I'm sure a simple "can't help out" would have been as effective...


You are on a forum, people explain why they say what they say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

ichliebepferde said:


> You are on a forum, people explain why they say what they say
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Very true!


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

I disagree with the super negative opinions some of you guys have stated. I have been deployed to the middle east in several countries and I did see the extremists. But also met many strong and good people. But thats the good thing, we live in a free country amd can say and think what we want. And even if I disagree I cant get too angry at these opinions when so many of us have lost so much at the hands of the extremists from that region.

I do agree 100% with Speed Racer though. Its a nice thought. Helping those animals..But its like putting a tiny bandaide on a gushing artery. A lot more has to change than giving them some "teaching" and supplies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what I'm seeing in that second picture. Why are there ropes coming out of his body?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> Can someone explain to me what I'm seeing in that second picture. Why are there ropes coming out of his body?


They were more than likely put on too tight and left on too long that they cut into the skin and the skin started to heal around it and whatnot. Its pretty common with abused dogs and their collars on too tight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW did not expect such a negatve response

1st, the rope is put through the skin to 'promote good health',some times they use wire or bit s of cloth....gross i know, its a ridiulous practise that has been around since the stone ages...

Okay just to be clear this is an ogranised group of people going over, to work with egpytian groups and help with vet hospital and education programs already set up over there. 

i know its horrific but its also something we as westerners cannot completly understand, we have the resources and education to know better, please remember this is a desert there is literally no food,or tack shops etc over there unless they have money to buy it. Also if you grow up seeing horses like this all the time you just think this is the norm, sad but true

trust me im well aware of what im getting into, and its not just an arab problem i have seen it all over the world in places where there really is no excuse for it goin on! just look in animals shelters anywher you go.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

they have the resources as well. They just choose to squander them and live like savages. They have had access to advanced civilization and education for thousands of years. Their engineers built the pyramids,,, but they live like that. It's their own fault.
America was a complete wilderness two hundred years ago, we got our act together and opened a few tack shops,


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

This subject was previously brought up and I ended up getting into a minor disagreement with the thread starter. Those horses are being tortured, it's overwhelmingly sad. Putting a bandaid on it will not fix the issues over there. The US can't support the world. We can't even take care of our own, we are broke yet we spend like we are debt free! There is way too much money being given to other countries. We cannot afford it! When is the last time you have driven into an inner city, like Detroit? It's pretty sad and very dangerous. We have people suffering in the US. We need to take care of our own first.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

A man began jogging down the beach the day after a major storm had hit the area, and he became
increasingly troubled as he passed countless starfish that had been left stranded on the shore. 
He reluctantly continued on his run until he saw a woman in the distance who was moving about in 
such a way that she appeared to be dancing. As he grew closer, he discovered the woman wasn't dancing;
she was throwing the starfish back into the sea. He shook his head in dismay and approached the young
woman, as she bent over to pick up another starfish, saying, "Excuse me miss, but why are you wasting
your time? There are thousands of stranded starfish and miles of beach. Are you crazy? You can't possibly
make a difference!" The woman paused for a moment; thoughtfully looked at the stranger, and then down
at the starfish she cradled delicately in her hand. She then turned away to gently toss the starfish back into
the surf and, looking at the stranger she said, "Sure made a difference to that one."


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So Thoro, how much money and what items will you be donating?


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

I have to agree though once you leave they are just going to continue mistreating their animals-and there are plenty of abused horses closer to home that need help.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> So Thoro, how much money and what items will you be donating?


zero to this cause-I just don't think everyone should tear this person apart.
And you should see how many rescues i've had through the years-What are YOU giving? Hmmm...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't tear the OP down at all, but you posting that sappy drivel helps nothing.

Were those 'rescues' of yours purchased? If so, they weren't rescues, they were merely bought horses. Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back. :?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

you guys are harsh :/ i won't donate either as there are more problems at our home country we need to deal with first. but good luck wild i hope you guys are able to make a small difference in any if at all .


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I didn't tear the OP down at all, but you posting that sappy drivel helps nothing.
> 
> Were those 'rescues' of yours purchased? If so, they weren't rescues, they were merely bought horses. Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back. :?


No they were not purchased.
[I didn't tear the OP down at all] Then I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Thoro said:


> what are YOU giving? Hmmm...


And you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

'but you posting that sappy drivel helps nothing.'
Have YOU done anything to help? I thought not-get down of your high horse.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck wild horses, be careful over there it is still an area of great unrest even though Mubarak has been gone for almost a year now. I have enough trouble looking after my own horse so won't be donating but will be sending good thoughts. That second picture is horrifying.

Side note: I think this is a country that realises it is time for a change, hence the uprising. Getting rid of a corrupt _family_ (sons were prosecuted too) that was in power for 30 years was a step in the right direction. It will be a long hard journey for Egypt but I wish their citizens all the very best and hope that *one day* they may enjoy some of the freedoms that many of us take for granted.

I don't believe it should be up to other countries to prop them up on this path; it is something that Egypt should be planning to do on their own, organically, so that it is a long term solution rather than a quick fix. Not an easy task of course.

In regards to hating all people of a given race: All apples are fruit but not all fruit are apples. Some of the comments on here I found to be very close minded, but of course you are welcome to your opinion.


----------



## StrawberryMilkshake (Dec 5, 2011)

That is disgusting... Especially tying the rope through them!!! Who on earth would do that... Poor ponies


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

wild horses said:


> Okay just to be clear this is an ogranised group of people going over, to work with egpytian groups and help with vet hospital and education programs already set up over there.
> 
> i know its horrific but its also something we as westerners cannot completly understand, we have the resources and education to know better, please remember this is a desert there is literally no food,or tack shops etc over there unless they have money to buy it. Also if you grow up seeing horses like this all the time you just think this is the norm, sad but true.


_I have a bit of trouble believing that it is an (quote) "ogranised" group, that there would be more literature out there then just a facebook page._

_On that note, I will not be helping out because of A) spelling and grammar from your posts, B) not enough literature, C) no point in a bandaid on what obviously needs a tourniquet and D) because there are people (and animals) that need help in my own country first._


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

sarahver said:


> In regards to hating all people of a given race: All apples are fruit but not all fruit are apples. Some of the comments on here I found to be very close minded, but of course you are welcome to your opinion.


Thank you, sarah, for saying this.
I agree wholeheartedly.


Wild horses, good luck on your journey. I, too, hope you can make some difference.
While I can not donate due to limited funds myself, I wish you the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to see before and after photos of the same horses being helped with donations. Is this feasible? It should be....show me that the donations are helping.There are none....


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I have a bit of trouble believing that it is an (quote) "ogranised" group, that there would be more literature out there then just a facebook page._
> 
> _On that note, I will not be helping out because of A) spelling and grammar from your posts, B) not enough literature, C) no point in a bandaid on what obviously needs a tourniquet and D) because there are people (and animals) that need help in my own country first._


Well said. I was wondering about the grammar too. ..


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

ok well for those of you who dont just want to criticise my spelling, to many years in the saddle and a public school education in a nation that cant spell has obviously taken its toll. However im not an idot and i have put alot of research into this, as guess what, i dont want to donate my valuable money into a band aid either.

im not going to convince any of you who are already against this, so i wont try.

to those of you not totally negative and critical of the idea. We are working with small animal charities and egytian locals who are already trying to make a differance, but until now have not had the resources to tackle the horse problem, which has gotten increasingly worse with the political upheaval. this is something the people there cant prevent, if tourists dont come into the country they dont make money and therefore cant buy the horse feed. remember they cant just put the horses out to pasture, there is none.

so if you had an old snaffle bit, plastic bridle, or a fleece girth sleeve, thats the kind of stuff, that would make a differance to the horses over there, giving them just a little bit of comfort in their day to day lives. to all the critics i completly realise this wont change the world, but like the starfish that gets thrown back into the water it will bring releif to that one creature.

ps ive got the point about not making a differance loud and clear, so if you dont have anything constructive to say that hasnt been said please dont say anything at all.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

just to note, theres been a lot of comments about scamming for money. if you read the original post, i never asked for any, just things like halters and medical equipment to take over. we are not giving anyone money, any money we raise goes into getting supplies to take over that we can use and distribute as we see fit, such as setting up feed station and treating wounds.

hopefully these people will take full advantage of what we are doing! i would if it was happening in my town, wouldnt you, if someone turned up to feed and look after you horse, when you couldnt afford to?

p.s.s my spelling isnt actually that bad, most of it is just typo's from writing late at night quickly and without checking my work, but thanks for pointing it out =)


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

wild horses said:


> We are working with small animal charities and egytian locals who are already trying to make a differance, but until now have not had the resources to tackle the horse problem, which has gotten increasingly worse with the political upheaval. this is something the people there cant prevent, if tourists dont come into the country they dont make money and therefore cant buy the horse feed. remember they cant just put the horses out to pasture, there is none.
> 
> so if you had an old snaffle bit, plastic bridle, or a fleece girth sleeve, thats the kind of stuff, that would make a differance to the horses over there, giving them just a little bit of comfort in their day to day lives. to all the critics i completly realise this wont change the world, but like the starfish that gets thrown back into the water it will bring releif to that one creature.


_Do you have links to these animal charities that you are working with? Would they have more literature on this matter?_

_I am truely curious to know how supplying old snaffles,bridles or girth sleeves is really going to make a difference? Or how giving extra feed would help...considering it would be something they are not used to, and could mess with their digestive system. _



wild horses said:


> p.s.s my spelling isnt actually that bad, most of it is just typo's from writing late at night quickly and without checking my work, but thanks for pointing it out =)


_Sorry for pointing it out, but I did see it as being valid. It DOES make you look like a scammer._


_Note: Why isn't your organized group trying to help rescues in the US, instead of abroad? Surely we (general we) could use the help as well._

_I do not understand why we so easily give helping hands to other nations first, before extending a helping hand to our own people._


----------

